# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  الخيل والشكر صورة مقلوبة

## abufulla

*الاتحاد العام يكتفي بعقوبة محلية لثلاثي المريخ



كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اكتملت التشاورات داخل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعد الاستمتاع لكافة الاطراف في المريخ والهلال بجانب اللاعبين مثار القضية الثلاثي الرشيد وعجب وبخيت وكشفت متابعة كفرووتر الدقيقة ان القرار الذي سيصدر يتم تطبيقه بتوقيع عقوبات محلية مخففة على المشاركات مع المريخ وذلك باعتبار ان المنتخب يحتاج الى اللاعبين في ظل المواجهات الصعبة التي تنتظر السودان امام جنوب افريقيا وساوتومي
العقاب للاعبين ولا المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يسهل الامور

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ان شاء الله بس الخوف من مجموعة الانتقام الهلالية والذين ليس لهم النية فى الاستفادة من اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*أتفه من مشى على أرض السودان هم الزناطير بدون فرز
بلادة و غباء و حقد أسود وفشل و خيبة في كل المناحي
والعقدة النفسية هي السبب المباشر في ذلك
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*كسلاوي تحياتي 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله
رقم مميز 184184 مشاركة
الله يقويك ويديك الصحة و العافية وراحة البال
*

----------

